# Certainteed class action lawsuit



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've seen a commercial a few times talking about a class action lawsuit. Any idea what its all about? Esox?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.lawyersandsettlements.com/features/certainteed-shingles.html


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

All shingle manufactures who made organic mat shingles (commonly incorrectly called "asphalt shingles") had big time curling and degredation issues for a few years about a decade ago. I have heard many reasons for this, but it was a widespread problem across the industry. The response from manfacturers was wide and varied. Some like BP stepped up and went above and beyond what was expected to make it right. Others, like Globe just closed the doors. Celotex quit making shingles. I have heard mixed reviews regarding IKO's handling of the situation, but from what I have seen they were more than accomodating, even though most of the roofs installed around here at that point in time were inadequately ventilated. GAF completely screwed over a buddy of mine who had Timberlines on a house he bought that were absolute garbage. GAF nitpicked the installation job, which had nothing to do with the shingles falling apart, and took the opportunity to screw him out of the warranty on a 60 sq roof. Their response to his complaint was "so sue us". He didn't want to invest the time or effort, so he ate the replacement cost.
Obviously Certainteed's response to this was also less than stellar, and they are now paying more than honoring the actual prorated provisions of the warranty would have cost them. Good.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks ESOX, I knew you'd have good info.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Join the lawsuit, Wait for your check for $3.00 LOL


----------

